
Introducing Dojo 2.0 - TimTheTinker
https://dojo.io/blog/2018/05/02/2018-05-02-Dojo2-0-0-release/
======
niutech
There is already Dojo 3.0:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17641366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17641366)

